# Supershield probiotics



## vikramdsalokhe (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Everybody,I am suffering from ibs-d since last 2 years . I got advistisement mails from sherry bresia she claims that the probio formula she discovered (supershield probio) is the solution to all problem related ibs including D too.if any body has tried this please update me .If this is the fix i am ready to go for it to get relieved from this monster 'D"Thanks in advance


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I received the same advertsement in y email, and was wondering the same. I at this point do not take probiotics and wondered if it is totally necesary i doanyone tried this and know wheteher it is absolutley necessary to take prodbiotics i owuld like to knowright now i am taking Provex DV and hoping this is the trick


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you are getting it as an advert I do a bit of checking before you just buy it.Most every probiotic brand will help some people (assuming it is one of the ones where the people making it can actually make it correctly).The main thing I'd check is what strains it has, how many bacteria it contains, and what the price is. Some brands are pricier (like VSL#3) because they have a lot more bacteria in them than other brands. Some strains and brands have some real clinical data for them. Others just have over-hyped anecdotes where you can't be sure a patient wrote it. Especially when it sounds like the same anecdote for other products other than the names are changed. I think a lot of those are written by ad execs who know how to sell but often don't really understand the disorder, and sometimes you can pick up on that.A lot of time the adverts you get sell the same thing you can get at the local health food store or pharmacy for much cheaper. You do pay for the hype and the ads and a lot of places know with a slick ad and the right promotion, like 1 bottle for $60 but if you buy two you get two free, you can sell something for a lot more than it is really worth.I have sometimes found the exact formulation of the buy two get two free at $60 a bottle for $10 or less for the same size bottle at a store near me. Even if you count in all the free tablets they are still 2-3 times the price per dose as the stuff I can buy without all the hype.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

This sounds like a petty strong probioic with lots of steins. kathleen, don['t you think this sonds goodi am sodebating on whether or not I should order it,a ndhave looked into itthis is the info they gavemeLet me know what you think, or anoyone else,andif it is absolutely ncessay you use probiotics thanksThe Super Shield formula consists of the following strains of potent bacteria: Bacillus coagulans - assists in lactic acid production; very hearty bacteria Bifidobacteria infanits - helps inhibit e. coli, protects against gastroenteritis and treats IBS Bifidobacteria lactis - inhibits growth of harmful bacteria and destroys pathogens Bifidobacteris longum - aids in prevention of GI problems Bifidobacterium bifidum - destroys pathogens, naturally found in large intestine Lactobacillus acidophilus - resists heat and antibiotics, friendliest flora of all Lactobacillius casei - improves digestion, reduces lactose intolerance and constipation Lactobacillius planetarium - destroys pathogens, helps to produce beneficial amino acids Lactobacillius rhamnosus - superior ability to treat GI disorders (especially diarrhea), immune system enhancer Lactobacillius salivarius - strengthens immune system and fights intestinal disorders Streptococcis thermophilus - helps prevent lactose intolerance, used in production of yogurt Bifidobacteris breve - treats IBS, prevents rotavirus induced diarrhea and strengthens immune system Lactobacillius bulgaricus - shown anti-tumor properties, used in production of yogurt It also includes Fructooligosaccharides(FOS) which is a Prebiotic that helps feed the Probiotics and assists in delivery and absorption. Other Ingredients: Cellulose (Aqueous Enteric Coated 100% Vegetable Capsule), Silicon dioxide, Microcrystalline cellulose, Magnesium Stearate (vegetable source). Contains No: sugar, salt, yeast, wheat, gluten, corn, dairy, artificial colors, flavorings or preservatives. The total number of CFU's (colony forming units) number above 7,250,000,000! Super Shield is entirely vegan and has an enteric coating that helps the capsules reach your digestive system without being killed by stomach acids. This is the strongest probiotic available, and we painstakingly created the formula. No other probiotic even comes close!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Wait, are you thinking of purchasing it, or are you one of the people selling it. Can't tell if you copied the last line from one of their ads or wrote it yourself.Honestly, none of the we are so much better than everyone else's forumula ads impress me much. Most of them have never been tested in people with IBS, and it doesn't sound like it is superior to VSL#3 that has clinical data to back up the claims and is 450 billion per dose rather than 7. But the number of bacteria per dose isn't always the best way to know what will work for you. Also most of the "we have the bestest, mostest formula" products all have about the same species, maybe a change here or a change there because there are only so many species that people look for on the label and you better have all of them on there if you want to look good.Some products have a lot of strains, some have one or two. There is very little head to head data to show which approach is better.What I have seen from a decade or so of people using all sorts of probiotic blends around here is that some products work for some people and no amount of ad copy will make a product that doesn't work for a given individual suddenly work.*putting on the moderator hat here*I'm almost wondering if I've wandered into a stealth ad campaign here. This is about how they work. Someone asks about a product then someone starts posting ad copy. If anyone on this thread is a sales person, please use the proper mechanism for advertising here and not just post like you are another patient.*back to the product*From the list and from the ad copy I looked up before you had to post all that it looks about the same as most other products selling with that kind of ad copy in that price range,FOS bothers some IBSers so much they can't use any probitoic that has that in it. On the other hand some people do just fine with that additive.Some of those species have some clinical data, but I don't know if they are the same strains as the clinical data as some of those are proprietary and a lot of products add any random strain of that species to them just to ride the coat-tails of the companies that spend the time to actually do the clinical research.Like any probiotic, some work for some people and it depends how those species interact with a given individual's flora or system. Some people find certain brands work and certain ones don't even if they stick only to brands that are proven to work in a substantial number of IBSers from the medical literature in peer reviewed journals. This probably will work for some people, usually the slicker the ad copy, the more likely it is to be overpriced compared to a product with almost the exact same numbers and species that doesn't mail out slick ads to people. I don't think suggesting that people look at the ingredient list and the price before just falling for whatever ad they got in the mail is a bad or evil thing to do. Sorry if that suggestion upset you, but it is just generally a good idea for any dietary supplement.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

First of all Kathleen, I am NOT selling anything, nor would I ever put an ad on here. This is a forum to give support to others and help.I only was wondering if this is a good prodbiotic,a nd if it is absolutely necessary to use probiotics when one has IBS DI have tried hundreds of dollars trying to get the help I need to get to the source of my IBS and this just as one which I wondered if it would helpIf I offended you, which I never eve had any intentions of doing I am sorryI was only inquritngsorry about the post


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThat really is alot of probiotic strains to throw together. and with the addition of FOS it may be wise to order a sample to try before you buy it. a couple of teh strains in teh list only work together if teh numbers that they are administered in are fairly exact. (It wont hurt you in the slightest, so dont worry! but those certain strains are fast colonisers and have a habit of eliminating each other when trying to settle.) i suppose in theory if you are taking that amount of strains in those numbers, having a couple kill each other off wont make much difference!Be ware of teh FOS, it CAN cause alot of wind and bloating in some people. it is, however, not the strongest probiotic available by a long shot.cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It just wasn't clear you cut and pasted ad copy to get info or those were your words saying you were part of the company.Sorry if I'm a bit suspicious, but I spend a lot of moderator time trying to get spammers off the website. You'd be amazed how may of those sorts of things we have to delete every week. Some people with IBS-D do well with probiotics, some do not. It is not necessary nor the only way to treat IBS.I can't tell from the ad copy either what you pasted here or what I found on line if this company makes a good product or not.It does not seem significantly different from everything else and the harder the sell is, the more likely I am to find some other product. They seem to really hard sell this product and that doesn't make me feel good.If you want to try a probiotic for IBS I would personally go with one of the strains that has clinical data not just slick ads touting how they are the most powerful and more special than everything else that really from what I've seen is a pretty run-of-the-mill product.http://www.consumerlab.com/reviews/Probiot...ers/probiotics/ has some info for free and you can see 7 billion isn't that unique, nor are products will all those types of bacteria.I would start with Align or Culturelle if you want a single strain product or VSL#3 if you want a high dose multi-strain produce. All of those are the actual product used in a clinical trial rather than a product that appears to be something where they did a quick Pubmed search and threw in every thing that looked like it has some buzz.Like I said FOS bothers a lot of IBSers so that may be a strike against this product.You can take that list of bacteria with you to the health food store or supplement aisle near you and see if something about the same, at a similar dose is available for less money if you think that is a mix you want to try.There is no way for me to predict ahead of time which probiotic will work for you, or if one will at all.I would try anything for about 2-3 weeks. If you can get a week or two for free without having to be enrolled in an automatic program that can be a bonus. Be wary of any ad copy where they send you something for free, but you have to give them your credit card and enroll in an auto-send program. A lot of places do that and make it very hard to stop the shipments.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone who replied to me.I am hving second thoghts on even taking probiotics. It maks me nevous to think I will spend moe mone when i amnot sure it will help.IanRamsayI se on the bottom of your post,you use podbitoicsWhat kind do you useJust trying to find a way to help me out, and wondering if I am stuck with just dealing with thisI am a bit discouaged right nowIBs may not be a seious disease, but fo sure it is no fun.I try not to let it conrol m life, and someitmes it doesthanks so much


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately there are no sure bets when treating IBS.I will say for some people probiotics make a huge difference, but I just can't predict who.I've used Align, Digestive Advantage, Jarrodophilus, GNC, and several others. I seem to be one that if it is a decent product it helps me. I've never bought one from a slick ad mailed to me. I always go to the local supplement store or pharmacy. Every one of them in my area carries several types.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Dee,If I can just butt in here for a second, since you are trying the Provex CV, why not just continue on with that to see if there is any slight improvement over your first month? If you determine it is having any effects, then adding a good probiotic to it ought to give you a better idea if that is going to be useful, or not. Again assuming there is a notable benefit, you could, at some point, just take one of them at a time and see what happens. Neither of them should have any particularly negative impact on you. (This, of course, is the "My Body, My Test Tube" approach, that has worked for me.)I know Ian generally recommends against using any probiotics with FOS and I can understand that argument; but it certainly has not had any negative impact upon me. FWIW.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've heard enough people who've had FOS problems that I don't think it is just an Ian thing. After all I had noticed people here having problems with FOS before Ian started posting. I don't have problems with FOS, but some people really do seem to need to stick to probiotics without it. If you have increased gas even after 2-3 weeks on a probiotic with FOS it may be worth trying a different brand without it.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi allThe FOS problem appears to be caused (your going to have to bear with me here for a minute or two, ill make it as plain english as i can! and this is only what i have gathered from the research i have done over the last decade and what i have seen in teh lab so i may be wrong.)By an accumilation of certain bacteria both positive and negative. The FOS feeds both types of bacteria, as it is like a banquet for the little beasties. even a healthy bowel with abundent numbers of positive bacteria keepiong the bad guys in check can suffer some reaction to the introduction of FOS. but it wont affect everybody. a different person with teh same healthy bowel and teh same (approximate) numbers of positive bacteria will have no problems at all with even large quantities of FOS or INULIN. The exciting bit is teh reason for teh apparent "Random" affects of FOS. i have read many different theorys on this from alot of different people, dr`s, scientists, biologists etc, and they all seem to share teh same thing. (in a very round about way) that teh people that suffer from FOS and INUILIN seem to have a low level of seratonin. the problem is that this has yet to be proven in a clinical study of teh size that will actually make a difference. i know for a fact that my levels of seratonin are below average and i cannot tollerate FOS or INULIN in any quantity. to be frank it makes me wish i never bothered!. but, like i said, like so much other stuff in this area, there just isnt enough data to back it up, and there are some very good other theorys out there as to this issue as well that are just as plausable. untill there is proof of the reason i have to keep an open mind on this issue (but really i like this theory because it seems to fit.) all i can do is reccomend that probiotics should be taken with out FOS or INULIN simply to spare the effects of it should it disagree with you. you can get teh same results by replacing FOS and INULIN with natural foods and fibers. that is if you can tollerate fibers of course.BUT probiotic bacteria are hard little wonders and will colonise without FOS or INULIN, it just may take a little longer. DEDEEI take a spliced strain of bifidus bacteria. its a little difficult to explain, but in general the bifidus family of bacteria have a very good record of helipng SOME people with IBS. especially Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 and also Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V is also showing some very promising results in people that have no improvement with 35624, especially women for some reason.i hope this helps, even a little! (im sorry for teh long post but i am a nerdy kind of guy when it comes to bacteria!)cheersIan


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Ian, a really too simple equation, but is low serotonin a contributor to constipation and high serotonin a contributor to diarrhea? (You can see where I am going with this.) FOS and Inulin definitely don't bother me and I am definitely D type. Could D/C be a predictor of the effects of these two ingredients? Mark


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi markThe simple answer is i dont know for sure, logic would say yes. i always erred towards constipation and i know my seratonin levels are on the low side, and i cant tollerate fos or inulin. if you where erring towards D and you can tolerate it, then logically you may have too much flowing through your system. BUTOn saying that, none of this is gold standard proven yet, and i have a feeling its going to be a while before it ieither is or isnt. but it makes sence to me. as with all things, there are exceptions to the rule and that is what makes the theory slightly unstable.cheersIan


----------



## Henny Penny (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everybody I am new to this site and I suffer very badly with IBS. I have unfortunaley ordered these tablets 6 weeks ago and I havent heard a thing from Sherry Brescia. After getting emails daily from her they STOPPED the min I placed an order. I really feel very silly as I am normally so careful about things but I had a couple of bad weeks with IBS I just wanted a cure. I have emailed 3 times and I have not received a reply so if I can save anybody from getting ripped off please do not order these tablets it is a con and I feel sick that I have been ripped off 80 euro. Anything that sounds too good to be true is........


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

for all of u out there....if u've had D for a long time, u probably need some probiotics......this stuff does sound like alot of other ads.........everyone says their' is the best.........continuous D can wipe out intestinal bacteria & that alone can cause u to have D.........my problem with this one is someone used the posts here to send out ads..........that really ticks me off...... & there r alot of probiotics out there, some not quite as expensive as this one...........it sounds like another company or something similar, hopping on the band wagon, to reap the benefits of how many people have ibs problems........when u have this issue, u get desperate........here's a thought, try to find the cause, then u can find the cure.........instead of just looking for something that someone else may have had work for them.........the cause didn't just start with the D, it started weeks, months or yrs before........if u can find the root cause u may b able to get relief..........the appendix can repopulate the intestines with intestinal bacteria, if u can get the D stopped........everything in the body is a circle.......it's all connected.........


----------



## welshmare (Aug 13, 2009)

hi folks i can honestly say that the suoer shield works so does the eating plan that is advertised, i have used the super shield and have ordered 4 bottles this time because of the cost of shipping to here in the UK, i have had no problems with orders and have recieved them with in 2 weeks of ordering...but more to the fact that i have had such a differant life since using the probiotics and the eating plan..and if i go back to eating mis-combined meals i really know about it...expencive a little but nothing compared to buscopan, fyborgel, antacid of everykind and for long periods..i fpind a first they worked but after atime i needed them more frequently...now i rarely use them if at all.my life has changed and is normal i would not want to go back to how it used to be never


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,I can honestly say I saw the Great Taste No Paiin ads, and emailed them.I received the books in the right time, and I have had dialy emails since, I have not yet purchased the Probiotic Supershiled as yet.I would say that it is a reputable firm, and that something has gone wrong in transit, they have lost your email, or something like that.I have no other reason to give the bouguets, they are simply a company that is useing the Eric Hay principlas with their website, which is Food Combineing.and it does work. but I still do have some of my symtoms.Regards,Starwoman


----------



## colitis2 (Aug 16, 2009)

did you finally purchase the product and if so has it worked. I am presently taking prescribed meditation and want to try super shield, but cant get enough information on whether or not is is work the ris. please advise


----------



## welshmare (Aug 13, 2009)

Super shield probiotics worked for me, i tried the eating plan and i must admit i still stray occasionally but the probiotics are truely amazing i honestly feel different, hardly any wind/gas no bloating unless i have seriously mis-combined like party, constipation has eased but the best part for me is not having the feeling of a brick in my stomach nor the cramps thinking about it...ihave tried lots of diff sites and spent a lot of money hoping that somewhere there will be an answer, because we all get desperate at some point..my husband thinks i am easily led..maybe i am...but what is wrong in wanting a better life...he hardly gets bloating, gas stomach cramps he has no idea how bad i feel sometimes...but now i feel someone has answered my prayers...i really hope that if you do decide to try this product you too will feel the benefit..my next prayer is that they be a stockist here in the UKwelshmare


----------



## pw1988 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am taking Culturelle and I am beginning to feel better. I was diagnosised with IBS-D on Wednesday and my doctor wants me to try Probiotics first before throwing a drug at me. I am having regular bowel movements which is so wonderful because I have been living with IBS-D for 14 years. I have tried lots of things, mainly diet driven without much success. I am also starting to feel less tired.Probiotics cannot hurt they are just balancing out the good vs bad bacteria in your system. At least with them you wont have the ugly side effects of what prescription medications have. One doctor spent less than 5 minutes with me, did not perform one test and gave me a really strong drug which resulted in severe constipation and bloating. I would rather have D everyday than to not go so I quit taking it and found a new doctor who is running blood tests, I am having a colonscopy and then we will take it from there.


----------



## Ally72 (Nov 27, 2010)

I too have bought the books for the Great Taste No Pain (and it's taken some translating from American to English!) Generally, it helped indigestion and fatigue, but has had no effect on bowel problems for me personally. I came across this post (and site) after googling the Super Shield to see what was said about them. I have taken some probiotics before and haven't noticed much difference, which is why I thought, from all the big sell about the SS in the emails I get that I'd look into them, but after reading especially what Ian has said, don't think I'll bother. I'm still a bit confused about what to look for but think I'm going to go along to the health food shop and see what other options they have!PW1988 - I agree doctors are pretty useless about this, (as they also are with back problems). I've had part of my bowel removed (which did nothing) and they're happy to give me drugs which I won't take apart from Movicol which just keeps things moving, yet I had to pay through the nose for food intolerance tests as they refuse to do them!!


----------

